# Solved: .mov file won't play in media player



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm trying to get a short video clip off of my Kodak Easy Share camera and into Windows Movie Maker. It (the video) has a .MOV extension. Movie Maker tells me it doesn't recognize the extension, or something to that effect.

I've done a search on this board and have followed a couple of suggestions. I have the Media Player Classic on here now, as well as having installed Quick Time Alternative. While it plays fine on Media Player Classic, I can't figure out how to get it from there to Movie Maker. Quick Time also played it fine but I don't see an option to get it to Movie Maker from there either.

Help, please!

Disclaimer: I'm not real savvy technically.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I think you will have to use a converter to convert to a format movie maker will play


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks. When I'd posted I had already tried a couple of converters but none of those had worked. I have, however, since found AVS and that did the trick!

Don't know if mods want to delete this post or close it.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

it is information , it doesnt get closed.
Its gets solved,post what worked for you to solve your problem,then click on solved in the upper left hand corner of your thread


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.avs4you.com/
I used the above converter. It was easy-as-pie!


----------

